# Damasko Da44



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

My latest German watch has recently arrived and, as it's a bit special, I'd like to show you a few pictures.

My Uncle,who lived in Australia and passed away some years ago, was a dyed-in-the-wool fan of German-engineered products. Grohe bathroom fittings, Braun shavers, a MÃ¤rklin model railway under the house, a Mercedes, you get the picture. Whenever he and my Aunt came to visit us in England, he would talk endlessly about German engineering and usually take the ferry over to Hamburg especially, I suspected, to ride on a German train.

Although somewhat eccentric, it seems that some of my Uncle's enthusiasm for all things German and mechanical rubbed off on me, at least when it comes to watches. I've been saving up for this one for some time. Although there seem to be a few Damaskos around (e.g. here in the forum) one doesn't see many of this model, the DA44.



DA44_03small by wotsch, on Flickr

The watch doesn't just look functional, it feels functional through and through. Turning the bezel is like closing a VW's door, it clicks so perfectly into place.



DA44_06small by wotsch, on Flickr

The case and bezel are hardened. The watch contains an anti-magnetic cage. This is a tough watch. The bezel is just under 42mm diameter, the case is 40mm and the watch is around 12.5mm thick.



DA44_07small by wotsch, on Flickr

The dial is simple with luminous markers and a subtle cross-hair. The black is matt and the glass is treated to reduce reflections. Sometimes, when the angle is right, it seems like you're looking down a hole with the hands and indices floating in a void. I've not been able to photograph that effect properly. The hands are extremely clear to read and also luminous. When I work out how to take decent night-shots, I'll post a photo of the magnificent glowing dial.



DA44_04small by wotsch, on Flickr

The crown is screwed down for water-resistence.



DA44_08small by wotsch, on Flickr

The watch maker, Damasko, is part of a German Mittelstand precision engineering firm from Regensburg. Their engineering and metal-working skills have been applied to case manufacture, escapement, an anti-magnetic case, their own balance spring and, recently, their own movements. This explains some of the 'fine print' on the case back.



DA44_05small by wotsch, on Flickr

The full technical details are here (they've linked the wrong picture - that's a DA34 - but they're the right specs).

Hope you like it.

-wotsch


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Great watch and photo's. A Damasko that I had not been aware of. I would like to try one of their's sometime, though I do wish that they would get around to offering a bracelet!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Look great. Is it my imagination, or does it look very slightly more 'elegant' than other Damaskos? (Obviously still tool watch, but with a bit of finesse, and appears slightly less chunky?)

Anyhow, I reckon I will not be alone in thinking that I'm gonna have to have a Damasko one day... maybe the advent of a Damasko bracelet might tip me over the edge.

Enjoy it.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

That's very nice. Looks very well finished!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Love that :thumbsup: The red sets it off nicely.

There seems really something about the German brands. I was always thinking Sinn, but now I think Damasko deserves a look in.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I also prefer German products and I can imagine the quality of the Damaskos.

A great write up and some great pictures. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## silverhill (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm liking that, it does have an extremely functional clear look to it, kind of like a Mondaine does.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks all for your positive feedback. As you don't see many of these around on the interwebs, I was curious to see what kind of reaction there would be.

It's ringing my bell, that's for sure, and it's a pleasure to wear.

Cheers!

-wotsch


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nice that !


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Very good review.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Lovely watch....Deutschland uber Alles


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Perhaps not best around November the 11th.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Stinch said:


> Perhaps not best around November the 11th.


I know where you're coming from, but the link between a modern German watch and the honouring of those who died in service in all conflicts is, in my opinion, at most tenuous.

No disrespect implied.

-wotsch


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

wotsch said:


> Stinch said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps not best around November the 11th.
> ...


Stinch was referring to the German national anthem reference (Germany Above All Others) not the watch.

Lovely watch btw!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> Stinch was referring to the German national anthem reference (Germany Above All Others) not the watch.


Ah, apologies. Should have read the other posts more carefully.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Wotsch just to clarify my comment was meant as Tall-Tim stated it was not about your watch.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's a night-shot, taken a few moments ago:



DA44_11small by wotsch, on Flickr

The red point at 12 actually glows faintly. I hadn't noticed it until I took the photo, but in complete darkness it is visible. This must be what's meant by the "Sealed luminous dot" mentioned in the watch specs on the Damasko homepage. I'd been wondering what that was.

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Just in case of interest, I've been keeping track of the accuracy over the last 4 days and it's + 3 to 4 s per day.

Even more pleased.

-wotsch


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Excellent. I have too say all ETA based watches I've had have gained just a few seconds a day which is always a relief as I don't like watches to lose time..


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Having worked out what a tripod is good for, I've taken a few more photos of the DA44:



DA44_22small by wotsch2, on Flickr



DA44_20small by wotsch2, on Flickr



DA44_21small by wotsch2, on Flickr



DA44_18small by wotsch2, on Flickr



DA44_19small by wotsch2, on Flickr



DA44_24small by wotsch2, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice pictures, though I was worried that the pliers in the last one might scratch that lovely finish!


----------

